# Who we got here from Ireland?



## Guest

Hi all,

Recognise a good few names from an Irish forum with a detailing section!

Just wondering who else have we in the area?

Would love to organise a meet of some sort to view others work and maybe swap products!

I'm from Kerry living in Cork.

2009 Ford Focus

Looking to add some 17inch St alloys in the coming months.

Mainly use Autosmart, Krystal Kleen Detailing and Collinite products.


----------



## kobe

here in dublin... but was living in cork city for 3 years... silver evo 8...

use different products all the time... likes to compare them much..


----------



## Rían P

I'm from the North :wave:


----------



## Cookies

Rían P said:


> I'm from the North :wave:


Me too - we have lots and lots of shopping centres and say 'situation' very often too. 

Cooks


----------



## Alfie1

I'm from the Real Capital in the south








I've recently started using 50.Cal products & I've been getting all my detailing supplies from Detailing Shed who have a good range of products as well as great customer service :thumb:


----------



## Rían P

Cookies said:


> Me too - we have lots and lots of shopping centres and say 'situation' very often too.
> 
> Cooks


Don't forget the fact Cooks that we don't have running water!
Must upload photos later on from when I clayed and polished some of the towns' horse drawn carriages (don't have cars in the North) *hi*


----------



## bigmac3161

Also in norn iron 
And they've just finished plumbing in cookstown


----------



## Guest

Alfie1 said:


> I'm from the Real Capital in the south
> View attachment 43237
> 
> 
> I've recently started using 50.Cal products & I've been getting all my detailing supplies from Detailing Shed who have a good range of products as well as great customer service :thumb:


There's a detailing supplier in cork city that has 50cal products now aswell you know! Walk in and take it off the shelf!


----------



## Cookies

bigmac3161 said:


> Also in norn iron
> And they've just finished plumbing in cookstown


Cookstown? Here, this electricity is a quare job isn't it?

😁


----------



## Liam85

Craigavon, County Armagh.


----------



## Alfie1

glenviewjf said:


> There's a detailing supplier in cork city that has 50cal products now aswell you know! Walk in and take it off the shelf!


Yes I know but Detailing Shed also have other products that I want so I use them for everything, they are also now a Poorboy's World stockists & I've just got some more Wheel Sealant as my last pot is almost empty.


----------



## Guest

Alfie1 said:


> Yes I know but Detailing Shed also have other products that I want so I use them for everything, they are also now a Poorboy's World stockists & I've just got some more Wheel Sealant as my last pot is almost empty.


Haven't used DnD myself but just said I'd let you know just in case ha.

Detailing Shed is spot on have used it many times! :thumb:


----------



## Eamonn

Lisburn here.


----------



## Cookies

Not too far away from you here in Banbridge Eamonn!


----------



## Ronnie

Orchard Autocare from Tandragee here.


----------



## JayDizzle1991

Alright lads, I'm from Kildare - I drive a S3 8L and I am a big fan of KKD, Adam's and Gyeon products.


----------



## joey.180sx

Joey here,have a few cars so always cleaning one of them . Likes using autosmart and chemical guys products.


----------



## opced

Ed living in Mallow cork, 1st having been distracted by shiny stuff for past year or so being on here.

Was using Bilthamber, fancied a change so have stocked up on autobrite gear for wider variety of products for a while.


----------



## kobe

JayDizzle1991 said:


> Alright lads, I'm from Kildare - I drive a S3 8L and I am a big fan of KKD, Adam's and Gyeon products.


8L?! say wha......


----------



## the-selkie

Belfast here


----------



## euge07

From outside Cookstown, County Tyrone

Hoping to be back on here alot more when I have my new garage finished and setup at home,


----------



## Sparky160

From just outside Maghera myself. :wave:


----------



## chummy325

lurgan co armagh


----------



## Bazmcc

North Antrim. Although some of you know me from owning a detailing supplies business based in Kilrea.


----------



## dj.freddo01

Ballybofey Co Donegal


----------



## mcljot

Wexford, drive a mk1 quattro TT! Anyone else in Wexford or south east?


----------



## Steven1976

Bangor here


----------



## Matthew2761

Belfast here :car:


----------



## gibbo555

Just outside Omagh, Tyrone here:wave:


----------



## paul.cherry

Hi, just outside Cookstown...on here quite a while but done very little posting :wave:


----------



## MRF32

Just joined, from outside omagh


----------



## gibbo555

MRF32 said:


> Just joined, from outside omagh


Hello, can't be too far from me


----------



## Scooby WRX STI

Hi all another one from Cookstown NI &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## MRF32

Cookstown seems to be well represented &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Cookies

Yep - loads from Cookstown but very few bangers.....

I'm here all week... 

Cooks


----------



## Outonawing

I'm one of the few Dubs here ;-)


----------



## Rían P

Outonawing said:


> I'm one of the few Dubs here ;-)


Any good car care shops in Dublin? :buffer:


----------



## Outonawing

Rían P said:


> Any good car care shops in Dublin? :buffer:


None that I know of


----------



## delz0r

I'm from Meath/Dublin


----------



## Rían P

Outonawing said:


> None that I know of


A sad day for Irish detailers


----------



## rocozzy

Belfast/newtownabbey


----------



## Dublin Detailer

Rían P said:


> Any good car care shops in Dublin? :buffer:


Ian in Elite Auto Clean, Blanchardstown
Brian in Spirit Detailing, all be it, Leixlip, Co. Kildare

There are a few other about, but they'd be the big names near Dublin!

No affiliation with either.


----------



## [email protected]

Im Nav from NS Autocare based in Limavady and Strabane with various pick up points


----------



## mcljot

Free delivery to ROI? :car:


----------



## [email protected]

Yup  However the larger the order we upgrade it and send it faster free of charge


----------



## Liam85

[email protected] said:


> Im Nav from NS Autocare based in Limavady and Strabane with various pick up points


You getting any CG Pete's 53 back in anytime soon?


----------



## [email protected]

not until the new year unfortunately


----------



## mcljot

[email protected] said:


> Yup  However the larger the order we upgrade it and send it faster free of charge


Cool, good to know! I'll be ordering from you soon :buffer:


----------



## Liam85

[email protected] said:


> not until the new year unfortunately


I'll wait. Won't get using it for a while anyway.


----------



## [email protected]care

Liam85 said:


> I'll wait. Won't get using it for a while anyway.


No problem bud :thumb:


----------



## ciarandeery1

derry here but merely here to observe! lol take my hat off to everyone who details!


----------



## gibbo555

ciarandeery1 said:


> derry here but merely here to observe! lol take my hat off to everyone who details!


Your more than observing with that 205 GTI thread lad :thumb:


----------



## ciarandeery1

gibbo555 said:


> Your more than observing with that 205 GTI thread lad :thumb:


cheers mate but i cant take all the credit, a friend of mine is doing the metal work, il be doing the finishing touches


----------



## pajd

Im from Derry


----------



## Rufus73

Not long joined. Have a black Audi with few swirls and joined to get some polishing advice using a 900w Da. Some great info. Sorry probably in the wrong section 🙄was wondering were to pick up some autosmart topaz as it gets great reviews. I've seen the van knocking around home. From Armagh by the way😊


----------



## derekmca

Tobermore Co. Londonderry I'm from


----------



## bennyx_o

From Dublin. Haven't been active for the last while though


----------



## Dodohead

From co clare here. Love detailing. Gti owner....


----------



## Culainn

From Cork here, VW Golf

*Anyone interested in a very informal meet up in Cork April? Just a quick chat, show off of cars etc. *

Open to suggestions where specifically.

What you guys think?


----------



## robx1r

rathdowney myself, @bennyx_o still have the 106?


----------



## bennyx_o

robx1r said:


> rathdowney myself, @bennyx_o still have the 106?


Nope, 106 is long gone unfortunately! One of the few cars I regret selling


----------



## tommyboy40

I'm in Cork, not been posting too much lately


----------



## todds

I was born in dublin have lived in cork and now living in limerick.meet up of fellow irish ocd car people is a great idea
todds


----------



## dj.freddo01

Im in Donegal and run a fixed unit based valeting & detailing company


----------



## Agger79

I'm from cork, just outside the city in carrigaline!


----------



## Andrewoc1

I'm from Killarney taking baby steps in setting up detailing and valeting business mobile at that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbyonline

Dundonald, near Belfast here.


----------



## wee man

Newcastle ; County Down where the Mountains of Mourne run down to the sea

Wee Man


----------



## Rían P

wee man said:


> Newcastle ; County Down where the Mountains of Mourne run down to the sea
> 
> Wee Man


Just like awl Daniel O'Donnell would sing it haha


----------



## Cookies

Rían, you just reminded me of "Come back, Paddy Reilly, to Ballyjamesduff..." 😂

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Belfast :thumb:


----------



## Rían P

Cookies said:


> Rían, you just reminded me of "Come back, Paddy Reilly, to Ballyjamesduff..." 😂
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


😂😂 Well that's my good deed for the day! Haha

Good song in all fairness Cooks!


----------



## chepch

Belfast.


----------



## JayMac

Belfast as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rían P

Paddies Unite :wave:


----------



## Gus82

Derry/Londonderry


----------



## bigmac3161

Ah stroke city


----------



## MadPaddy

In Galway


----------



## barry75

Here in Mayo ,New to all this and find this site great with loads of information,Just trying to hide all the products coming in the post from herself now


----------



## techman56

From Co. Galway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GALLA_4

From Dublin but will be relocating to Limerick from July.

Owen aka GALLA_4


----------



## pete87

monaghan man reporting for duty :thumb:


----------



## Leupold

Kildare!


----------



## MrG47

Galway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwj.lw

Hello from Newtownards!!!!!


----------



## Rían P

mwj.lw said:


> Hello from Newtownards!!!!!


Was at the Ards Rover and Mini Centre there a few weeks ago!


----------



## Ruairi

Belfast here. Would be good to get a meetup organised


----------



## pug206

Ruairi said:


> Belfast here. Would be good to get a meetup organised


Would be up for that portrush would be a good spot


----------



## tarbyonline

Ruairi said:


> Belfast here. Would be good to get a meetup organised


Possibly interested here too, depending on location and work commitments of course.


----------



## AaronB




----------



## Ctreanor13

Monaghan man here! Spend alot of time in Fermanagh though too


----------



## Hunter

From Lisburn. Only back on recently after 6+ years :doublesho :wave:


----------



## rik220

I'm from Ballymena.


----------



## David Herron

I'm from Caledon, Co. Tyrone.

Only recently back online after a few years away from the forum and detailing in general.


----------



## Ronnie

Just popped in to say hello not been on here in years &#55357;&#56899; &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## D&fvauxhalls

Dublin here,been browsing a while but recently signed up


----------



## Miccheck1516

North Down here!


----------



## beatty599

Hunter said:


> From Lisburn. Only back on recently after 6+ years :doublesho :wave:


Also Lisburn, only on here now and then.


----------



## Cookies

Ronnie said:


> Just popped in to say hello not been on here in years &#55357;&#56899; &#55357;&#56898;


Well, of all the gin joints in all the world.......

Lol

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------

